# Starfire Habitation Door Hinges



## Sport-Pics (Jan 28, 2007)

I seem to have a problem with one of my hinges (the bottom one) on my 2005 Starfire habitation door. The hinge has always been a bit sticky since I have had it but today on opening the door it seems to have bent the aluminuim part of the hinge thus making the door hard to close.

First question. Where can I get these hinges from, so I can replace them?

Second Question. Is it an easy job to to?

Many thanks in anticipation

Rusty


----------

